# VW 504/507



## willafb (Apr 22, 2008)

Question does VW 504/507 (Castrol SLX Professional LL03) supersede VW 502/505 01? Basically what im asking can VW 504/507 can it be used in VW 2.0T and the 2.5 engines. I know VW 507 is the new spec for new 2.0 TDI.


_Modified by willafb at 12:41 AM 12-15-2008_


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: VW 504/507 (willafb)*

Here's where this oil spec thing meets protectionist marketing BS.
It's is extremely clear that everywhere but N.A. VW 504 00/507/00 is the ONLY oil spec. 
In 2006 VW 502 00/505 01 was updated in chemistry to match the sulphur, sulphated ash and phosphorus of 504/507 so that it could be used where the shorter fixed drain interval is adhered to i.e. here.
The first Castrol SLX Professional which met 502/505 01 specs was not a low ash oil, therefore when the new TDi was finally introduced, a low ash oil had to be introduced as well. Welcome Castrol SLX Professional LL03.
Frage: When is a long drain spec NOT a long drain spec?
Antwort: When VWOA uses it to play a numbers game with consumers and get ahead of the aftermarket. 
To answer the question, VW AG specifies 502 00/ 505 01 for all engines for the fixed drain interval (16k), 504 00/507 00 for all engines for the flexible drain interval.
Therefore 504/507 can be used in all VW motors, just not for the long drain interval here in N.A.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: VW 504/507 (franz131)*


_Quote, originally posted by *franz131* »_
Frage: When is a long drain spec NOT a long drain spec?
Antwort: When VWOA uses it to play a numbers game with consumers and get ahead of the aftermarket. 
To answer the question, VW AG specifies 502 00/ 505 01 for all engines for the fixed drain interval (16k), 504 00/507 00 for all engines for the flexible drain interval.
Therefore 504/507 can be used in all VW motors, just not for the long drain interval here in N.A.

I heard our 504/507 oil bottles say "Not for use outside of North America" which would lead me to believe our 504/507 oil is not formulated for variable oil change intervals (read: not up to the same standards as the ROW 504/507.)
Anyone have proof or a detailed photo of the back of the bottle you get from the dealership?


----------



## willafb (Apr 22, 2008)

The dealerships here in Hawaii only sell VW Long life III and its made in Germany. I believe that this version is ok for variable oil change interval. The Castrol SLX Professional LL03 is the version your talking about and i think its designed for fixed 10,000 MILES or 15KM OCI.


----------

